# honey



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

would a tiny bit of honey be ok for a hedgie? just didn't see (or at least don't remember seeing) it listed anywhere.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I think it's OK, I've heard of people mixing honey in with their hedgehog's water so they can smell where it is, but I'm not sure. I would wait for a more experienced person than me to tell you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't see a problem with a very small amount.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> I don't see a problem with a very small amount.


good to know.


----------

